# What's the difference between PRIORITY_BOOST & ALLOW_MAKE_JOBS_PACKAGES



## Alain De Vos (Sep 25, 2022)

What's the difference between PRIORITY_BOOST & ALLOW_MAKE_JOBS_PACKAGES for poudriere.


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 25, 2022)

What do you *think* they might have "in common"? That might help to give an answer that doesn't just quote poudriere.conf.sample....

```
# Define pkgname globs to boost priority for
# Default: none
#PRIORITY_BOOST="pypy openoffice*"
[...]
# List of packages that will always be allowed to use MAKE_JOBS
# regardless of ALLOW_MAKE_JOBS. This is useful for allowing ports
# which holdup the rest of the queue to build more quickly.
#ALLOW_MAKE_JOBS_PACKAGES="pkg ccache py*"
```


----------

